# What should I wear!?!?!?!



## naturallyfab (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey guys!  So I am an Elementary Education major, which means I have to do tons of observation hours in classrooms.  The question I have is, what do I wear?  I don't want to look fancier than the teacher, but I also can't just roll out of bed and show up in my pajamas.  Also, what kinds of things should I be investing in for my future career as a teacher?


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 24, 2010)

my best friend is an elementary school teacher, and i go shopping with her all the time.

  	For pants she wears nice cords, wide legged trouser jeans, or nice cotton trousers. Something that she can move in easily. She has a few skirts that are loose fitting, so she can hunch in them. And she has TONS of sweaters. Cardigans, v necks, sweater vests, blouses, even a nice plaid shirt in a cotton (ie, just not flannel lumberjack/hipster style)etc. we shop a lot at american eagle. They always have great sweaters, and nice trousers like their favourite pants.


----------



## alanmoore (Feb 21, 2011)

Well i would like to say; anything but must wear!

  	__________________________
Pretty Little Liars episode 18


----------



## ralary (Feb 24, 2011)

wear v-neck cardigan and skinny jeans,haha.


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi [MENTION=61253]naturallyfab[/MENTION]
Well. I can suggest you that you wear what you are comfort in. Be relax. You will automatically look good and gorgeous.


----------

